# Caribou hunting in Alaska



## RobinAK (Aug 10, 2008)

A friend of mine asked me to go along on a caribou hunt with him in central Alaska so I brought my camera along!

In this picture he is sighting in on four caribou at about 400 yards, but right when it came time to take the shot a dense fog rolled in...








This is a picture I took of him while we waited for the fog to roll out.  This picture was taken right when the sun started to break through the fog and it made a cool background for the picture.





When the fog cleared the caribou were nowhere to be found so we moved to another location.  In this picture he is sighting in on a caribou about 400 yards out.  The mountains in the background were miles away.






I can't decide if this is a really bad picture or a really good one?


----------



## RobinAK (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's one of a small spruce tree that was caught in a forest fire of some sort but ended up living.  Kind of looks like a tundra version of a palm tree.  Notice the road behind the tree and how it goes up the mountain in the background (about 5 miles away).


----------



## Snyder (Aug 10, 2008)

where are the caribou? lol, Nice happy snaps.


----------



## RobinAK (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha, well the caribou were really hard to photograph from a distance (I just have a sony cybershot camera) and they just looked like little specks on the side of the hill.  

I do have some up close shots but they're dead and very bloody.  I figured nobody wants to see Rudolph "the blood red nosed reindeer" so I just left them out


----------



## Snyder (Aug 10, 2008)

I have no problem with that, I hunt and fish. So where was he hunting, Chicken area?


----------



## RobinAK (Aug 10, 2008)

Close... he was hunting the 40 mile herd but on the other side - about 70 miles south of Circle just off the Steese Hwy near Eagle Summit.  Are you from AK?


----------



## Snyder (Aug 10, 2008)

I am currently living in Alaska.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 11, 2008)

While these are a series, I doubt they are actually photojournalistic in any manner, less so since you tried to go "artistic" with some by either framing your friend by the re-appearing sun, or by including the rays of the sun and playing with that aspect somehow.
But they are nice shots to remember your day by. 
Very centred, you might want to work on your composition some. Like when he points his rifle (if that is the word?) in one direction, give him room within your frame to fire into. He does not need all that space behind his back, though.


----------



## SandShots (Aug 11, 2008)

cool shots, i would of liked to see pictures from the front of the shooter.
pose him like down on one knee working or loading the gun. hiding behind brush, etc...


----------

